# SAW QUESTION



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Will a MicroLux Minature Table Saw with a 107 Tooth Blade cleanly cut a plastic freight car roof? I have access to one, and have some cutting to do on a kit bash.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Like this one? 
http://www.micromark.com/MicroLux-Miniature-Table-Saw,6936.html 
I've used it with some success to cut plastic. It tends to melt if you feed it through to fast, but generally I've had success cutting up to 1/8" thick styrene with my saw. I've used my saw so much that the blades need replacing. I tend to use the 107 tooth blade more because it produces a finer cut, but then again it depends on how thick of material I'm cutting. The one complaint I have with the saw is the fence and table are too small. If I was to purchase a new saw I would upgrade. But it's a nice starter saw, and you can do some really fine work that can't be accomplished with a larger table saw. I'm assuming that your taking the roof off first? 

Craig


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

That is the saw. I have to cut the roof to add width. I am actually cutting two so I can splice a piece in the center for a friend. Yes the roofs are already off the cars.

Thanks for your information. I will feed the piece in very slowly.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

What happens is the edge of the plastic starts to melt, and then quickly cools. It's easy enough to break off when your done cutting. It doesn't effect the cut at all. I've noticed that it happens more often with thicker pieces and longer cuts, rather then short fast cuts. If you can make your own fence to guide the cut do it as the fence tends to move a bit. I've removed the blade guard so that it's easier to feed the plastic/wood as it tends to jam up and kick back. Don't do it if your not comfortable with it! 

I've used my saw even to cut gingerbread during the gingerbread making season! Lots and lots of uses other then modeling! 
Craig


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I am used to a full sized table saw, but this one looks workable. I will run a lot of blank stock through before I cut the real thing.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Some thoughts on cutting plastic with a mini table saw:

Scots bachmann coach bash

Scot


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,

Ads a matter of fact, I'm cutting ABS and PVC right now. Making catwalks for some bridges. Some plastic. Using my old Craftsman table saw and my Makita mitre saw. Both are carbide tipped and both are 10 inch. 32 teeth on the mitre saw and at least 102 teeth on the table saw. The table saw is set up for production now, so I am not really sure of the number. Did'nt want to remove just to count 'em. I'm having no problems cutting any of this material. You should have no difficulty with the Micro-saw either.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Blade RPM matters as well as feed rate. 
Too high, and you melt things, no matter what the feed rate. 
Have you tried slowing down the blade with a router speed control? 
That and a slow feed rate should give a clean cut without "balling" of the edges. 
Always a good idea to practice on scrap to find the right combination. 
Just my two cents. 
Steve


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

The micro mark saw I linked to doesn't have a control for the blade speed. But I think the more expensive one does. But good to know about the RPM of the blade. I don't worry to much about the 'balling' (new term to me) as I just peel it off when I'm done cutting. I've never noticed it affecting the quality of the cut or causing it to make an error in measurements. 
Craig


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a cheap router speed control like this:

http://www.harborfreight.com/router...43060.html 


Should work fine on the 120V, 1/10 hp saw motor

Steve


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

"...32 teeth on the mitre saw and at least 102 teeth on the table saw." 

Really? Or did you mean the other way around? I run 40T carbide on the table saw and 102T on the miter saw. If you really do have ~100T on the table saw, I bet you get glass-smooth rips. 

Steve


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dawgnabbit on 29 Sep 2011 08:54 AM 
"...32 teeth on the mitre saw and at least 102 teeth on the table saw." 

Really? Or did you mean the other way around? I run 40T carbide on the table saw and 102T on the miter saw. If you really do have ~100T on the table saw, I bet you get glass-smooth rips. 

Steve 


Steve,

I DID mean 32 teeth on the mitre saw. It was the blade that came with the Makita. I was actually able to count them. easy access to the teeth. On the other other hand, I had the table saw set-up for cutting multiple production pieces, so I didn't want to move the blade up or down. That is why I could only "guestimate" the number of teeth on THAT particular blade. It does give me "glass smooth" rips though. This old Craftsman table saw has been a workhorse for me. I bought it from our cutter grinder in 1971. He needed some money and it was almost brand new. $90 and all the accessories. Heavy sucker, steel table and ALL metal everywhere. They don't make 'em like this anymore!! I definitely got my money's worth with that tool.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I read this somewhere on this very website a few months ago and it works great - install the blade backwards. 

JackM


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I am surprised so many of you use a table saw for hobby use! I use my 10" T saw for construction - wood work - with a carbide 80 tooth, which is over 25 years old. I use this to cut many parts of plex-i glass when I need some also. Other wise I have and use too much, 2 band saws, a 10" and a 12". I run 1/4" x 15 tooth blades on both. These serve as my mainstay for nearly all hobby wood work or plastic work. Yes plastic melts, no way a round it as I see it! I have been making loco decking today, under a cab, and holding + or - .0015" thousandths tolerances on plastic. 

I also use a sled to hold and cut car bodies to bash 'em into longer cars. This is a great way to cut bodies and is very repeatable. Having a "machinists mentality", I keep my 12" for square cuts only and keep the blade true and check it often. It is square in 3 directions, so I can rely on it for great cuts. I use the smaller 10" saw for angle cuts as needed, so it does get moved around. 

Enjoy your projects, 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------

